# Thinking about LQ



## Horribilis (Apr 15, 2010)

Life was grand. Dirtbikes in the bed of the truck and pulling a bumper hitch camper. Well now that I have entered the world of horse ownership, this probably isn't going to cut it.

I drive a Dodge 3/4 ton 5.9 ltr diesel. I am wondering if I am able to go the LQ horse trailer route.

What are your LQ experiences? What do you pull with? What do you like and dislike about the LQ's that you have or have come across? Slide-outs? Bunk beds? Generators? Etc...


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Thats what we have truck wise, your tow ratng should be betweeen 13-15 thou lbs depending on your set up. We pulled a 32 ft 5th wheel camper with ours comfortably, now a 2 horse trailer, as well as a huge equiptment trailer with a commercial bobcat....it's a pulling machine. We get 18-20 mpg pulling the horse trailer. Goes down 14-16 with the 5th wheel or equiptment trailer. It's got the cummins in it...we will keep it forever.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I have a LQ and love it. I think your truck would handle about a 3 horse aluminum and 8' short wall.
Make sure your truck is a HD as when I bought my 1st 3/4 ton I thought they were all the same and had to buy an HD the same yr.
If money and parking were not an issue I would also like a bumber pull for short trips and such.
My newest LQ has a built in generator and that is a nice perk.


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm pulling an 03 Exiss Event 3h with 8ft lq with a F250 6.0 diesel without an issue...And the dodge has a better tow rating than ford. So you are ok.....Mine has a dinette in it which I do like better than a couch. I have a hay rack, I carry a honda 3000 generator that powers it fine unless I use ac and microwave at the same time then it will trip the breaker on the generator. If you can afford to get an on board generator....Here are a few pics of mine. Nothing fancy but comfy for me...I didn't get the bath pics( I was stsning in there taking the pics.. but it's a full shower and a toilet and cabinet with drawers. Also if you can get one with the crank up windows instead of the sliders, that way when it rains you can keeo them open.....you can see it in the dinnett pic and there the same way up in the sleeper.


----------

